

Sitebox.io - A Dropbox static site generator [new product, feedback wanted] - stefankroes
http://www.sitebox.io/
A build this new product together with a friend of mine and I think it is pretty unique in the marked. I&#x27;m looking to get some exposure but mainly feedback.<p>Please comment or e-mail me if you have any tips.
======
pedalpete
This seems pretty cool, but doesn't it make more sense to use github pages for
this? What is the benefit of using dropbox? Is the site only available from
site-name.sitebox.io? Don't dropbox public folders have their own urls?

~~~
stefankroes
I think the benefits are:

\- Dropbox enjoys widespread adoption

\- You can observe changes to your (preview) site right after you save a file

\- It also allows us to upload an example site to your Dropbox after you sign
in

\- There are text editors for mobile devices that have Dropbox integration

We are looking to support additional file systems like Google Drive and GitHub
repositories. Advantages would be push support for file updates and the
ability to share source files.

